# Did you contribute to linux kernel?



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone TDF involved in contributing code to Linux kernel or  involved in kernel hacking?

I am trying to contribute as newbie to learn about  device drivers.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2014)

That's very good of you.
I think [MENTION=26920]Liverpool_fan[/MENTION] contributed to such projects. Calling him to discuss.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 15, 2014)

This is good start

*www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/CodingStyle


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, thanks for opening the thread. Once I thought of opening a thread regarding contibution to open source projects but then thought may be everyone will think I'm a idiot. Good that I found someone who thinks like me.

Now, though this is offtopic, but I really want to contribute to Open Source projects. (Note that I said I want, means I'm really enthusiast about this). But the problem is my knowledge.

Most Open Source projects like (Linux Kernel, Firefox etc.) are mostly written in C / C++ / PHP. Yeah I know these languages, but don't like them much also I have just basic knowledge. Not that extensive to work in a project, as I'm a .NET developer and I'm into MS technologies.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

Shortage of time. May be this semester.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 17, 2014)

Found this interesting. A different way to learn kernel programming by a coding  challenges.

The Eudyptula Challenge

Am trying first one


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 18, 2014)

Even I want to contribute to linux kernel some day. But I have very little working knowledge of it. Found this book though - Linux Kernel in a Nutshell by Greg Kroah-Hartman


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 22, 2014)

~Completed that 


Reading This book  now 

*www.xml.com/ldd/chapter/book/figs/linuxdrive2.s.gif


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting the books you guys have referred. Will keep these books in the reading list when I start learninig about the linux kernel.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 23, 2014)

linux is the future,


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 24, 2014)

List of uses resource for linux

*www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-docs.txt


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 27, 2014)

Git best explanation

Git


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2014)

Found this, hope it helps all 8 Good Reference Books On Linux Kernel


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 1, 2014)

*www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621#.U9vLkPmSxhY

For those who want to start learning linux


----------

